# Streamer Problem



## alexdoehla (23. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Warum kann ich unter Suse 8.2 meinen Streamer nicht mounten?
Es heisst immer /dev/st0 ist kein blockorientiertes Gerät...
Was kann ich machen?
Und mit Arkeia hab ichs probiert, da kann ich das Laufwerk und das Band zwar alles ansprechen, aber den Backup vorgang führt er nicht aus...

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## coredump (24. Februar 2004)

*bandlaufwerk*

Hast Du mal ausprobiert, ob du die Daten mit tar sichern kannst?

Erzeugen eines Archives
tar -v -c -f  tape-device Datei Datei ...

Testen eines geschriebenen Archives:
tar -v -t -f  tape-device

probier mal aus, ob das funktioniert.

MfG
core


----------



## alexdoehla (24. Februar 2004)

Hi,

jo, dat klappt... Wunderbar... Und wie kann ich im Falle eines Falles Das Verzeichnis komplett wieder herstellen?
Und wie kann ich des machen, dass dieser Befehl jeden Tag zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit ausgeführt wird?

Danke

Alex


----------



## coredump (24. Februar 2004)

> jo, dat klappt... Wunderbar... Und wie kann ich im Falle eines Falles Das Verzeichnis komplett wieder herstellen?



Hey.

So genau kann ich Dir das Momentan nicht sagen. Da müsste ich auch erst nachlesen, weil ich das nicht verwende. 
Wenn Du Tar als Backup verwenden willst, solltest Du mal Nachlesen.

Entweder man tar, oder googlen. Ich kann aber Morgen mal Nachschauen, wenn Du willst.

Den Befehl schedulest Du am besten, indem Du ein Script schreibst und diesen mit Cron zu dem von Dir gewünschten Zeitpunkt ausführen lässt.
Das Logging kannst Du auch im Script definieren.

Wenn Du dabei Hilfe brauchst, sag bescheid!


greetz
core


----------



## alexdoehla (24. Februar 2004)

Ja, dabei bräuchte ich allerdings etwas Hilfe...
Also gut, ich schau mal, ich hab zwar schon überall geschaut und hab des nich rausbekommen, aber ich schau einfach nochmal...
Und momentan bin ich am kämpfen, mein Linux auf nem Raid zu installieren...
Für Hilfe bin ich immer dankbar.

MfG

Alex


----------



## coredump (24. Februar 2004)

*raid*



> Und momentan bin ich am kämpfen, mein Linux auf nem Raid zu installieren...



Inwiefern bist Du am kämpfen mit dem Raid?

Was für eine Distribution setzt Du ein?
Hardwareraid?

greetz
core


----------



## coredump (25. Februar 2004)

*beschreibung tar*



> Also gut, ich schau mal, ich hab zwar schon überall geschaut und hab des nich rausbekommen, aber ich schau einfach nochmal...



Hi.

Hier mal ein Link zu ner guten Beschreibung von tar.


http://www.jochen-lillich.de/artikel/tarbackup

Nun solltest Du herausfinden, wie Die der Befehl inklusive Parameter für Deine Anforderungen lauten soll. 
Dann können wir uns mit dem Script befassen.

greetz
core


----------



## alexdoehla (25. Februar 2004)

Das wird ein Hardware - Raid mit SuSE 8.2
Das Script hab ich jatzt gemacht,  auch gut.
Und habs per Cron gescheduled...
Wunderbar...

Aber das mit dem Raid...


----------



## coredump (26. Februar 2004)

*raid*

Hey,

wenn das ein Hardware Raid ist, sollte das doch kein Problem sein.

Das konfigurierst Du doch direkt im Raid.
Dort solltest Du doch auch deine Partitionen anlegen können.

Oder sag einfach mal, was für Probleme Du damit hast.

greetz
Lars


----------



## alexdoehla (26. Februar 2004)

Naja, das Problem besteht darin, dass ich zwar im RAID BIOS mein Raid einrichte und so weiter, aber wenn ich dann installieren will, dann werden mir bei der Installation beide Festplatten angezeigt...


----------



## coredump (26. Februar 2004)

Das liegt aber am Raid Bios, bzw an den Einstellungen.

greetz
core


----------



## alexdoehla (26. Februar 2004)

nich wirklich... 
Ich habs auch gedacht, habs dann aber probeweise mal mit  win 2000 probiert, da geht des...


----------



## coredump (27. Februar 2004)

*scheiss raid*

Hey Man,

Hast  Du es schonmal mit einem Biosupdate versucht?
Es gibt bei manchen die Möglichkeit, anzugeben, welches Betriebsystem verwendet wird.

greetz
core


----------



## alexdoehla (27. Februar 2004)

Ne, keine Chance... find ich auch voll zum Kotzen irgendwie
Und Softwareraid will ich a net machen...


----------



## coredump (27. Februar 2004)

*verständniss*

Hey Man,

kann ich voll verstehen. Es git Tage, an denen man garnicht soviel essen kann, wie man Kotzen möchte.

viel glück

core


----------



## alexdoehla (27. Februar 2004)

Jo, danke dir, das kann ich glaub ich gebrauchen....
Ich hab den Raid Controller jetzt raus und hab mir n kleines Script gemacht, welches täglich alle wichtigen daten von der ersten auf die zweite Platte kopiert...
Das reicht eigentlich auch....  Raid...

MfG

Alex


----------

